# used cycleops vs new Travel Trac



## jbsmith (Jul 13, 2009)

First off let me say that I am not a huge road rider, rather I ride on the road just to stay in shape, but am not a major enthusiast. 

That said I would like to get a trainer to ride indoors during the winter - and cost is a major factor.

I have read that the fluid trainers are the quietest and provide the most realistic ride. So I think I want to stay there (could be persuaded to a mag if the price is greatly different). It looks like I can find a used fluid2 from cycleops on craigslist for around $200, or I can go the performance bike route and get one of their travel trac fluid trainers for less than $170.

What are your reccomendations for a cost concience person that just would like to stay on the bike during the off season. Initally I am leaning toward the travel trac - as they get pretty good reviews.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Performance Trainers are made by Elite, out of Italy. They are very good.
.
.
ELITE | Fascino e funzionalità made in Italy


----------



## jbsmith (Jul 13, 2009)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Performance Trainers are made by Elite, out of Italy. They are very good.
> .
> .
> ELITE | Fascino e funzionalità made in Italy


I thought I read that somewhere - plus they have elite trainers as well that look nearly identical.

I'm guessing for my first trainer the $130 performance Travel Trac Comp Fluid Trainer wouldn't be a bad choice.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

They have an adjustable fluid trainer on sale now for $199.

I know lots of people who have cycleops trainers. I think that they are kind of crappy, and overpriced.
A few years ago, many of the leaked oil.

My adjustable fluid trainer is over 10 years old. One of the drop out holders cracked. The replaced it no charge.

I never adjust the resistance anymore. I just have it set so that I start to sweat at 18 mph, start to hurt at 21-22.
.
I had a non adjustable unit for a short time. The resistance seemed a little too easy at 22 mph.
.
.
.

.
.


----------



## jbsmith (Jul 13, 2009)

I thought the point of a fluid trainer was that the resistance was progressive based on speed? What is gained (and/or how does it work/adjust) with an adjustable fluid trainer?


----------



## jbsmith (Jul 13, 2009)

I just got the performance fluid trainer today...this is my first trainer and based on the info I read I decided to go with the fluid types due to the quietness and their progressive resistance.

As for the progressive resistance...I am confused. I jumped on for about 5 - 10 min, and I didn't notice any resistance at all. It felt like less resistance than riding on the road, at best just as equal to riding on a flat road. I was riding at a pretty brisk pace (didn't have the computer on it but probably around 12 - 15 mph).

I've read that I need to wait for the resistance unit's fluid to warm up for it to become quiet(er)...do I need to ride longer than this for the resistance unit to actually resist?

Any guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Nov 21, 2005)

jbsmith said:


> I just got the performance fluid trainer today...this is my first trainer and based on the info I read I decided to go with the fluid types due to the quietness and their progressive resistance.
> 
> As for the progressive resistance...I am confused. I jumped on for about 5 - 10 min, and I didn't notice any resistance at all. It felt like less resistance than riding on the road, at best just as equal to riding on a flat road. I was riding at a pretty brisk pace (didn't have the computer on it but probably around 12 - 15 mph).
> 
> ...


12-15 mph would not be considered a brisk pace on a trainer. If you want more resistance shift to your big ring and a higher gear in the rear. Most trainers don't have a lot of resistance at lower speeds.

I've had a performance adjustable fluid trainer for over 3 years now. It has been fairly good to me, as I haven't had any problems. However, I recently picked up a powertap and it has become apparent that resistance fluctuates a bit at higher speeds. I'm not sure if this is a common thing among fluid trainers or not. It's not enough of a fluctuation to bother me, especially since I can monitor how much power I'm putting out. At times I find a difference of about 30-50 watts at somewhat higher speeds (~27mph) when doing intervals.


----------

